# Posting pictures?



## Slipper lover (Jun 23, 2017)

I want to know how to post pictures with a pos


----------



## Slipper lover (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you in advanced


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2017)

Read this thread. You'll find your answer here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2017)

I use postimage.org
upload photo - use 17" monitor setting
click 'Hotlink for forums' (button on right hand edge)
paste link into the ST post.
easy!


----------

